# Show Us Your Black Halo Lights



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Just wanted to some B14 with the black halo lights, im planning to get a set and wanted to see how they look with the regular clear corners
thanks


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

im2kwik4u said:


> Just wanted to some B14 with the black halo lights, im planning to get a set and wanted to see how they look with the regular clear corners
> thanks



WOW !!! O love those rims, where did you get them ???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

your car looks fine as it is.. go with the crystal corners to match your current headlight set up.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

See my web page.

Seth


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

im2kwik4u said:


> Just wanted to some B14 with the black halo lights, im planning to get a set and wanted to see how they look with the regular clear corners
> thanks


holy crap i love that color!. there used to be a 200sx around here with that color, n i havent seen it for a while. IS IT YOU?!  j/k, nice car :thumbup:

WHOA! Seth, those are just your hubies painted?!?! i seriously thought you had 6-spoke gunmetal rims till about just now  still nice lookin though :cheers:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> WHOA! Seth, those are just your hubies painted?!?! i seriously thought you had 6-spoke gunmetal rims till about just now  still nice lookin though :cheers:


I do have 6 spoke alloy rims off an NX2000 which I painted gunmetal.
What do you mean?

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

sethwas said:


> I do have 6 spoke alloy rims off an NX2000 which I painted gunmetal.
> What do you mean?
> 
> Seth


Oh, shit, my bad, thats a caliper not a steelie, sorry  me=:dumbass:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
That's an old pic. Here are some newer ones:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=426190

Seth


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

guess i need to add to this:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> Just wanted to some B14 with the black halo lights, im planning to get a set and wanted to see how they look with the regular clear corners
> thanks



bro... if u get the black halos... ill buy ur chrome ones off ya....

and dont forget, im local


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

anyone kno where i can get black halos for a b15 (2003) sentra?
god those look sweet, and since im blacking my car out anyways those would be a hell of an addon
or...can that be done with a a CF addon... like eyelids ?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

B15 projectors 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=52987


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

well, there close to black. custom painted gunmetal with corners.


----------

